# does  anyone use store bought rubs or spice or BBQ sauce???



## tdjbbq

we  live in  illinois and  my  wife does all  this *Couponing* and  get  the stuff  for cheap thought maybe  someone would want  some or  do  some type of tradeing


----------



## mdboatbum

I've used a few, with fairly unsatisfactory results. But then again, some people might not like my homemade rubs and sauces. I guess it's all a matter of taste. 

I like the idea of an exchange though. Hopefully you'll get some takers.


----------



## SmokinAl

It's so much better to make your own. Everyone has such different tastes and you can fine tune your recipe until it's perfect for you. It's also a lot cheaper to make your own.


----------



## tdjbbq

yea i  was  sure most  people make  there own just  thought i offer


----------



## pote05

I do like Head Country BBQ Sauce.... The rest of the stuff I use Rub's & Sauces I make up, Jeff"s Rub on here is really good.


----------



## coffee_junkie

Sweet baby rays....baby! I don't use anything else, it is just simply the best IMO.


----------



## tdjbbq

i use  *Jack *Daniel's


----------



## masterofmymeat

I've used SBR's, good suff, always have a bottle of it around. As for rubs, I use Jeff's with

a little tweeking, McCormick's has some nice new ones, and some times, I just go with

SPOG and call it good.


----------



## shtrdave

I have used the rubs from Cookshack, and some of the Con Yeager stuff. As for sauces I have people around that love the SBR I buy Cattlemans Gold by the gallon, and make my own sauce also, also make some of my own rubs

What are you looking to do or trade, I am a bit confused. I do know all about the coupon thing, my mother used to do that all the time.


----------



## onoku

I've used sweet baby ray's as a base for my BBQ sauce. Other stuff gets added to it though, like onions, beer, and spices.


----------



## daddydon

I make my own sauces....I have more control what goes in them...with that being said ..sometimes i make a great sauce
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and  sometimes I'm playing in the kitchen and make a dog....


----------



## alblancher

I make my own sauces, they can require a lot of prep and we just love them.  BUT my wife still tells me to put a bit of the cheap Kraft BBQ sauce in it.  Seems that she is so used to the taste of the kraft sauce it isn't BBQ sauce without a hint of it.  I am afraid our friends and family have trained her taste buds.  Like good wine and great BBQ when they have had the bad stuff for so long it takes a while to train them to appreciate the good stuff.


----------



## alelover

SBR. Sometimes I'll add molasses and bourbon to it. I got like 5 bottles of it at Christmas last year.


----------



## scooper

I found this one at Whole Foods the other day.  LowCountry Vinegar Barbecue Sauce.  It is damn good!  I used it for coleslaw dressing last night.  I would love to try and duplicate it.  But with 1/2 gallons and gallons available, I might just take the plunge and buy a gallon. 

http://www.lowcountrybbq.com/express/barbecue-sauce/vinegar-based-barbecue-sauce.html


----------



## pdx210

I use lemon pepper often just not by itself as a base on brisket and pork ribs and often with 

stubs lime rub or Traeger prim rib rub sometimes with a yellow mustard cap 

 getting too complex and fancy with rubs can sometimes ruin a good BBQ


----------



## rivet

For briskets and PPB I make my own, but for an all purpose, delicious sauce that's great on beef pork or chicken, I have to go with Curley's. They are an outfit out of Kansas and make the best bottled sauce I've ever bought. 






Not sure if you can find it in your area, but you can buy it online here:

www.bbqsauce.com

For rubs, well there are a good many out there and a whole ton of homemade recipes that will knock you over at how good they are.

For a store bought, again, hands down eye-opening great is Strawberry's Grand Champion Rub. This stuff is unbelievably good on chicken and ribs. 

The maker started with running a restaurant, then catering, then started winning comps and now has been selling his seasoning all over the midwest. Small town barbecue flavor kickin' butt, is what I say...this stuff is good!

You can also buy it online here or get directions to their restaurant.

www.strawsbbq.com

Anyway, just my 2 cents. Hope this helps!


----------



## ellymae

I am a fan of Simply Marvelous rubs - Steph puts out a great product and has awesome customer service.

I also like Plowboys Bovine Bold and Yardbird rubs - tasty.

Used to make my own, but after having these, I just place an order.


----------



## billebouy

Unfortunately, the main ingredient in almost all the grocery store BBQ sauce is high fructose corn syrup.  Ugh.


----------



## larrym

SBR for us in general use.  I add diced onions, garlic and a touch of diced jalepeno's if I am going to  be basting something.  Rubs we just make ourselves.  So many recepies to try ;)


----------



## texdav

For spices I use Texjoy which are more cajun type spice mixes. But they also have every spice itslef avilable.I also like different barbeque sauces depending on the meat. I lately have been using. one out of Oklahoma called Head Country. Sweet Baby Ray's is too sweet for my taste really.


----------



## SmokinAl

After thinking about this. I probably use Montreal chicken & Montreal steak seasoning more than I do my own rub.

I have a great pork rub, but for beef & poultry I use Montreal a lot.

I make my own BBQ sauce too, but a lot of times I just doctor up some KC Masterpiece.


----------



## bigfish98

I like to make my own rubs.  Don't use barbeque sauce that much as I think rub is all that is needed most of the time.  I have used famous daves rib rub as my mother in law is in love with famous dave.  I have blended store bought rubs too.  If you find two you kinda like but one is too salty, try mixing it with another you like.  It is worth a shot if you.

Bigfish


----------



## smokinchef

i use head country quite often for the sauce as for rubs i have several of my own recipes, if you'd like to try some feel free www.ifood.tv/rcsbriskethouse i also have a couple of videos on there that may come in handy i promise ya you wont be dissaponted


----------



## rub this

I allways make my own rub. As for the sauce I have tried making it and its okay but I still prefer SBR's. I stock up when I see it on sale and it's a heck of alot cheaper than making your own.


----------



## Bearcarver

I use some concoctions my Son makes for himself.

I tried a few store bought. I like McCormicks & I hate Montreal Steak---Tastes like salty cardboard to me, but that's just me & mine.

I got some home made rub from Paul "Beer-B-Q", and his was Great.

Bear


----------



## raymo76

For my tri tips I usually use McCormicks? Canadian Steak seasoning. Lawry's Seasoned salt gets used also. Then some of Bone Suckin Sauce's rubs, and then just various rubs that were given to me. I'm in the process of learning how to make my own rubs and sauces. I want to be self sufficient with my BBQ'n.


----------



## michael ark

Right now i have Jim beam sauce , Rendezvous  hot ,wickers both thick and thin,blues hog,mauls and country Bob's regular and hot.

Rubs ,i have Lawry's, cavenders,Montreal,Both Tony's,Cajun injector quick shake,McCormick Cajun bayou, and i buy spices in bulk from Sam's to make my own.


----------



## jjwdiver

I got hooked on Stubb's, and used to only like the original. Now I have gravitated to the Stubb's Spicy and really like it.  When back in MN...I go to a place in Rochester where I lived and get their medium sauce - John Hardy's.  As for rubs - tried many and always come back to Jeff's, and also use some local concoctions here on the island.  

John


----------



## YoderGuy

PDX210 said:


> I use lemon pepper often just not by itself as a base on brisket and pork ribs and often with
> 
> stubs lime rub or Traeger prim rib rub sometimes with a yellow mustard cap
> 
> getting too complex and fancy with rubs can sometimes ruin a good BBQ




Penzeys Spices has the best Lemon Pepper I have ever tasted


----------



## YoderGuy

I really like Cabela's  "Kansas City Rub" on my pork ribs

and almost never use a sauce, but when I do, I use Cattlemen's, has half the carbs and sugars of Sweet Baby Ray's

Another seasoning I use is Emeril's BAM, which I make up myself from his recipe

For fish I like Penzeys Spices Lemon Pepper


----------



## flash

coffee_junkie said:


> Sweet baby rays....baby! I don't use anything else, it is just simply the best IMO.




 Way to sweet, but I have tried that too. For Rubs, Durkees makes some decent stuff. Try their Chicken and Rib Rub. Grillmates make some pretty good rubs, but you will find making your own is the way to go. I do use some store bought sauces at times, but not something you find in the normally groceries. More specialty stores.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I make all my own Rubs and Sauces...But there is always Montreal Steak and a bottle of KC Masterpiece in the pantry for Emergencies...JJ


----------



## moikel

Had a bad experience with store bought sauces here,some sort of allergic reaction to the preservatives ,pretty nasty skin rash. I grind all my dry stuff from scratch & put sauces together off building blocks like soy,vinegar,citrus juice,beer etc. Alot of the stuff mentioned on this forum isnt available 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






down here. I use  some Asian sauces like Jimmys sate, a bunch of different chilli,in soya bean oil, with black bean,roasted, but steer clear of the big company brands.


----------



## tiki guy

*  I tried a LOT a different store bought Rubs, BUT I stick with Jeff's Rub ( have not made his sauce yet )*

*Sauce .. I LOVE Stubb's "Spicy"  I can eat that on everything !*


----------



## shooterrick

I make my own sauces and rubs but always have a bottle of KC Masterpiece around for the kids.  If I do use a store bought I would prefer Gates Original from Gates BBQ in KC.  It is a tangy vinigar unsweet sauce.


----------



## glocksrock

I recently tried a couple types of Stubbs and really like it, but I also keep some sweet baby rays on hand... but that Stubbs spicy looks awesome, I'll get that next time if they have any.


----------



## venture

We generally do our own at our house.

On a lazy day, I might throw on some Sweet Baby Ray's for the sweet and sticky ribs my other half likes. Or for seasoning, Johnny's Seasoning Salt, Pappy's General Purpose Seasoning, or Montreal Steak Seasoning when we feel like a lot of salt.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rhinton82

Ribs I use durkee chicken and rib rub. All I do is had brown sugar too it on the ribs. Chicken I just use the season. I also like any of the weber seasons


----------



## pdx210

I like stubb's BBq sauce too I also like their lime rub 

I'll try the penzies lemon pepper thanks!


----------



## diesel

I make my own rub.  Just started making my own sauces. But If I buy a sauce it is one of three. 

1. Bone sucking sauce

2. Sweet Baby Rays

3. Blacks BBQ sauce. http://www.blacksbbq.com/store/barbecue_sauce/sauce.aspx  ( I enjoy this one almost as much as the BSS.)


----------



## geosmokr59

Not a fan of Cabelas KC rub but I do like the Mountain Man Bourbon, Maple Jalapeno, Jamican Island Rum, and my favorite for ribs is Honey Pecan.  Would like to know if anyone else uses these.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Im using store bought just to see how everything turns out before i start making my own.  But i will agree homemade rubs/sauces are better


----------



## bnew17

ive tried a bunch of different home made rubs and only a few storebought rubs. Emerills oringal essence in the blue shaker is a really good rub on pork butts. And suprisingly Famous Dave has a really really good chicken rub.


----------



## bnew17

TraegerNut said:


> I really like Cabela's  "Kansas City Rub" on my pork ribs
> 
> and almost never use a sauce, but when I do, I use Cattlemen's, has half the carbs and sugars of Sweet Baby Ray's
> 
> Another seasoning I use is Emeril's BAM, which I make up myself from his recipe
> 
> For fish I like Penzeys Spices Lemon Pepper




 do you have that recipe for the emerils Bam, and how does it compare to the original essence?


----------



## viper1

Use Jan's rub and shacks BBQ. Both you make your self and both get excellent reviews. But thanks anyway.


----------



## gunz and carz

I don't use anything but KC Masterpiece. Haven't for years. I love it.


----------



## marshman71

TraegerNut said:


> Penzeys Spices has the best Lemon Pepper I have ever tasted


I make most of my own Rub's and Sauces ... BUT

Anything from Penzeys is Top Notch.   for Grilling these are all excellent.    

Northwood's and Northwoods fire are awesome on fish and veggies.  My cupboards are full of their products.













IMG_20130623_090126_056.jpg



__ marshman71
__ Jun 23, 2013


----------



## robgixxer

I make all my own rubs and sauces. As for spices... I try to only buy Spice Islands Brand because of their quality. If your local store doesn't carry them you can order them online. Trust me they are awesome.


----------



## kevin terry

Neely's BBQ Sauce.


----------



## overground

I have tons of store bought rubs sitting in my pantry....98% of them unopened.

It's more fun making your own. So much Q...so little time. ;)


----------



## turnandburn

i dont do the whole homemade rub thing...no time or space for a buncha little bottles of things laying around..lol. i pretty much use anything by plowboys, sometimes i venture out and try a few new things here and there like "the squeal" "3 little pigs rubs" "rub some butt carolina style rub"..that about sums them up...lol. anyone used todd's dirt? it looks unappealing to me...but ive heard some things here and there about it.


----------



## foamheart

I've bought rubs and sauces, still do. But its kind of like driving 55 miles an hour. I WANTA GO FAST!!! Besides I am finding now my taste seems to be changing towards a more minimalistic approach. Salt pepper garlic paprika, occasionally sugar. Apple juice and apple cider vinegar is good, sometimes I incorporate fresh veggies or fruits. I used some apricot in a chicken the other day was out-frinkin-standing! Thinking that may be my Thanksgiving turkey this year. If its not competition use what you have, and sometimes shake it up a little. Surprise those you cook for, they can buy BBQ down the road at the County Line BBQ shack, but can they get it like you make it?

Just my thoughts!


----------



## av8tor

The only store bought sauce we will use is SBR's.


----------



## kandl

I have used a few like Mistys, Cookies, and Famous Daves, all are good seasonings, but for rubs on smoked meat I've found it VERY easy to get way to much salt flavor.  I'm now starting with a common base for a rub and going to tweak it to my liking.  I do still like Cookies hot & spicy BBQ sauce though.


----------



## mneeley490

*does anyone use store bought rubs or *spice or BBQ sauce??? 

Not anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Everyone says my sauce is better than anything in the stores. My rubs are good, but I'm still perfecting.


----------



## kathrynn

I actually like what I make...but I do like Lotta Bull's rubs too.

Kat


----------



## kcphilaflyer

Smoking Guns makes a great 'hot' rub and kc style sauce, use it for ribs, for pork all kinds of rubs but I really like slap yo daddys hot rub on pork butts and just got his chicken rub in the mail today and excited to use it.  One of these days I'll start experimenting with my own rubs but for now these do the trick nicely.


----------



## bama bbq

I like Bad Byron's Butt Rub and Blue's Hog.


----------



## ferd66

Weber Kansas City Style BBQ Dry Rub isn't bad for a store bought dry rub.  I bought some dumped in a bowl and added a little more cayenne and put it back in the shaker.  I'll try making my own when this one is gone.


----------



## comosmoker

Bama BBQ said:


> I like Bad Byron's Butt Rub and Blue's Hog.


I make my own as well, but I am glad to see someone else likes Blues's Hog!!!  Great backup rub!!


----------



## up in smoke

There are lots out there and I have used a ton, however I also used to buy parmesan cheese in a shaker can...I just prefer fresh ground pepper and my own grown herbs and such, plus I'm not a big salt person. That being said, my rubs are much more economical than store bought! Guess my Scottish blood is showing through! Hee!!


----------



## tropez

My favorite!













644075_10151046292116570_699001717_n.jpg



__ tropez
__ Aug 2, 2013


----------



## gone4nc

I'm allergic ti onions. , so I make my own sauces and rubs. Penseys is a niceplace to get my ingredients,  but the Mennonite market near my house is very cheap on all spices. My favorite sauce for chicken is white like Big Bob Gibson.


----------



## jcornell

I make my own rub (from other's recipes I've adapted) but still usually buy sauces since I don't have much experience making yet.  But I don't like the mass market stuff.  Two of my local favorites are:

Dinosaur Bar-B-Que Wango Tango:

http://www.dinosaurbarbque.com/store/product/83_wango_tango_habanero_hot_bbq_sauce

Sticky Lips Cherry Bomb:

http://stickylipsbbq.com/stickylips/menus/sauces


----------



## superdave

I found a mom and pop rub on a trip to Utah called, Wild Bill's.  I bought it and loved it so much that I called them on the phone and ordered some more.  It seems like some folks look down their nose at ya if you don't make your own.  IMO, it's a lot easier to start with a base and adjust it to one's liking.


----------



## the albannach

a lot of people don't like him cause he's a food network know it all.. but Guy Fieri's sauces are really good. i usually make my own but ill use his from time to time. his hot wing sauce is killer  













guy fieri barbecue sauces.jpg



__ the albannach
__ Jun 17, 2014


----------



## cricky101

I use Plowboy's Yardbird on pork and chicken. Beef is usually just salt and pepper.


----------



## radioyaz

Been making my own rubs for a few months now...that seems to be the way to go since you can tweak them to your tastes.But, I have been a fan of Stubb's since going to the restaurant years ago. Sauces have a tangy, spicy flavor I love and their rubs are all good.. I also dig "Chicago Steak" by Weber for beef usually tri-tip. I used to use Montreal Steak but grabbed the Chicago once by mistake, great mistake never went back to Canada!


----------



## ameskimo1

Have done both but have been mixing my own for a while.....of course my own is simple - sea salt, a rough ground black pepper, garlic & onion powders. Have to watch the powders as they cake up sometimes and keep it well mixed as. Going to check some different brands just to see if I can get more consistency of size in the ingredients.


----------



## kevin strahan

image.jpg



__ kevin strahan
__ Oct 11, 2014


----------



## kevin strahan

image.jpg



__ kevin strahan
__ Oct 11, 2014


----------



## noboundaries

I definitely prefer my own rubs over store bought.  About the only commercial rub I'll use in a pinch is McCormick Sweet n Smoky.  It was my go-to rub for years until I started making my own. 

BBQ Sauces?  Yeah, I haven't had much luck with making my own yet, but I really haven't applied myself either.  Sweet Baby Ray's is our go-to commercial sauce, a great one to doctor up several different ways.  

Bone Sucking Sauce is good just like it is out of the jar.  I like it.  My wife doesn't.


----------



## McLoven1t562

I have yet to experiment / invest in creating my own marinades & rubs. My top favorites are McCormicks Rubs & Seasonings,along with Stubbs BBQ Sauce and now that I tried it, their Marinades are pretty good too.


----------



## graywolf1936

When I have guest over for lunch/dinner I give them a choice, Cattleman's, my N.C. or tomato base, let them pick. The ones that don't use mine, I don't invite back.....just kidding.


----------



## radioyaz

billebouy said:


> Unfortunately, the main ingredient in almost all the grocery store BBQ sauce is high fructose corn syrup.  Ugh.


That is one of the reasons I like Stubb's sauces...no HFCS or MSG.  I tried their Hickory Bourbon this past weekend for the first time, loved it.  I had a buddy that used to market his own sauce to local stores, which was off the hook, but his little secret was to always use Tomato Puree. Gave his sauce a great consistency. I am hoping he goes back in business. One day I will start trying my hand at sauce making.


----------



## wimpy69

Usually tweak SBR's when I run dry of my own. Info on Stubbs sounds good and am going to order a bottle to try. Any flavour recommendation?


----------



## radioyaz

I usually like the original, or spicy...but that Hickory Bourbon was really good.  I like their mix of spices and tomato based with vinegar too. The regular really isn't sweet, more tangy and spicy (not hot spicy). The Hickory was a bit sweet but not too much.


----------



## wimpy69

Thanks


----------



## DanMcG

I almost always use commerial rubs and sauces. 
my two favorites are Famous Davies and The Mad Hunkys













Rubpackage-500x500.jpg



__ DanMcG
__ Oct 23, 2014


----------



## superdave

I've watched enough BBQ Pitmasters to see the pros use a combination of both. LOL!  I have a couple off the shelf rubs I like for a base layer and then start applying layers of my own flavors.


----------



## donr

I am more of a beef & Chicken kind of guy.  I don't like my meat real sweet.

For beef I'll use SPOG (& a little dry mustard), Montreal Steak Seasoning & Tatonka Dust (not "Store" bought)  

For chicken I'll use Emeril's Essence, Zatarains blackened seasoning & Lawry's seasoned salt.

I'm the only one in the house who will use bbq sauce & I use it very sparingly so I normally use store bought.  Stubb's & Sweet Baby Ray's are the usuals for me.

Don


----------



## mossymo

TDust.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Nov 1, 2014


----------



## noboundaries

Best first laugh of the day I've had in a long time!  My wife and I are both still laughing at the creative use of a familiar icon.


----------



## medic92

I'm not a bbq sauce kind of guy, but when I do use it I get Twyford's.  He's a local guy in Jacksonville, IL and his sauce is really good.  I've been experimenting a lot with Cattleman's base sauces though, since I can get it for $7 a gallon here.

I have a big container of Frank's Red Hot spice blend powder and it goes on just about everything I cook.


----------



## 229triton

I use Everglades seasoning you can get on line at evergladesseasoning.com


----------



## downrange

I have yet to try a better tasting bbq sauce than Ole Ray's Pork-O-Licious Barbecue Sauce.  Its really darn guud!  Its not too sweet with a nice bit of heat.  I usually never sauce anything I put on the grill (always in a ramekin on the side for me) but some of my family members love bbq sauce on their food.  For them, since they can't handle the heat of Pork-O-Licious, I usually give them SBR or Rufus Teague BBQ Sauce.

Pork-o-licious is really good on chicken, hot dogs, and hamburgers.













0318151209.jpg



__ downrange
__ Mar 18, 2015


----------



## heymirth

I have bought Meat Church .com rub pack. Awesome Stuff


----------



## mummel

+1 for Sweet Baby Rays


----------



## smokin phil

I have my own Rub recipes. I buy store bought BBQ sauce and "doctor" it up. Store bought makes a good base!


----------



## smokesontuesday

If I don't have time to make my own sauce I'll use Head Country or one of Oklahoma Style BBQ's (restaurant in Tulsa) sauces. I typically just make my own though. 

I make my rubs for everything but chicken. For chicken I use Cavender's Greek Seasoning.


----------



## mummel

I've actually bought a lot of different sauces at this point.  Sweet Baby Rays seems the the default for a party.


----------



## gary s

There are a lot of good rubs and sauces out there, I make my own, Everybody likes my BBQ sauce But my favorite in McClards in Hot Springs AR. My niece and nephew

usually brings me a case for my birthday every year.

Gary


----------



## mummel

Sticky fingers Carolina classic is also great.


----------



## ibbones

mummel said:


> I've actually bought a lot of different sauces at this point.  Sweet Baby Rays seems the the default for a party.


That's one of my favorites also.  I like to add a bit of Shiner Bock beer to it and simmer in a sauce pan and yummy!!!


----------



## sauced

For rubs I like the McCormick line of rubs. Usually load up when they go on sale. Sauce is a make your own. Many recepies out there, try one and adjust to your taste. In a pinch I use Sweet Baby Rays....but very little.


----------



## phatbac

mummel said:


> +1 for Sweet Baby Rays


I like SBR and i have used it a lot, but im starting to get away from it because its one note sweet and i want more depth.

as far as individual spices i use almost exclusively McCormick's spices.

and for seasoning i use a lot of Montreal on beef esp my steaks!

Happy Smoking

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## marvs meat

Hey,

I'm a newbie here, been lurking for a while, and this is my first post.

I make my own rubs, but my all-time favorite BBQ sauce is hard to find.  It's Woody's Cookin' sauce.  It's more of a sauce to be smoked with and

certainly not a table sauce.  It's pretty spicy raw, but milds down when cooked.

Great site and great people here!

Marv's Meat


----------



## keninnf

Make my own rub and sauce and have for a while.  My rub has a little heat from my time spent in Texas...my sauce is like a KC sauce.  I also keep a supply of yellow sauce for pulled pork


----------

